# HOB fuges



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Anybody use one? Input? I have no sump and can't get one... I'm looking at these, with or without skimmer. I still have to read up... I'm hoping to gerow pods and minimize Ph swings by lighting on a reverse sched...

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CCQQ8wIwAg#


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

pricey little sucker. I guess this is easier to do

aquaclear as a fuge wouldn't work?

not interested in having a sump underneath, with one of those siphon skimmer boxes?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Pricey, but soooo nice...and I'll have some US cash from my b-day 
Even an AC 110's pretty small for a 90g...this is bigger...
I think a sump would be awesome...my hubby would beg to differ...and if there was ever an incident, I'd never hear the end of it. Been there, done that, with a leaky 125g 



PACMAN said:


> pricey little sucker. I guess this is easier to do
> 
> aquaclear as a fuge wouldn't work?
> 
> not interested in having a sump underneath, with one of those siphon skimmer boxes?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I have the utmost respect for DIYers but I am NOT one...I don't enjoy it and I wouldn't trust anything I built 
I'm going to be in the US at my Mom's for a couple weeks anyhow...no customs/duty/brokerage on any goodies  And this setup includes the light and pump...  And I was gonna put in a BRS order anyhow and this would get me up to free shipping...



Oupulino said:


> If doesn't matter about the skimmer,why don't you make one from plexiglass, it will be much cheaper.
> Plexiglass you can get from glass shop,glue is call Weld On #16 for plexiglass is like 10$ 5 oz and light you can buy separately.Total $$ will probably be like half of the price for that unit.Don't forget Custom charges if you getting from US


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You've seen my AC110 Fuge right? Of course it was only on a 10 gallon...

Unfortunately commercial HOB fuges tend to be small and pricey.

You could use an old style, Above Tank Filter for a fuge. Might not even require secondary lighting.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Wayy to many $$ for what its worth


You can do a nice sump for that if not, Close to that,

LMK I have an extra sump and pump..ect.. I'll hook you up if your down.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

There is one for sale on http://www.aquariumpros.ca

CPR 13" Hangon Refugium with CPR light
Quantity Views Date Posted
1 762 April 10, 2010
Asking Price Condition
$175.00 Excellen

Also please have a look there

http://www.marinedepot.com/miscellaneous_cpr_aquafuge_refugiums-ap.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, but if I get this instead of a sump, it'll save me what those pesky divorce lawyers would charge . To my hubby, this won't look any scarier than the ac 110 I've got on the back now...



shiver905 said:


> Wayy to many $$ for what its worth
> 
> You can do a nice sump for that if not, Close to that,
> 
> LMK I have an extra sump and pump..ect.. I'll hook you up if your down.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Unfortunately, the AP one is too small. And the reason the one at marine depot is cheaper because it doesn't include the light. I need that... I haven't compared the prices yet if I buy as a set vs separately, but I will. But brs usually has pretty good pricing, and it'll be better for shipping cuz there's some other stuff I need too...

So I'm getting that people think this is too much money, (and I agree, in theory) but assuming I'm willing to pay it, any input on whether it'll be a beneficial and useful addition?



sig said:


> There is one for sale on http://www.aquariumpros.ca
> 
> CPR 13" Hangon Refugium with CPR light
> Quantity Views Date Posted
> ...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

the definition of "too much money" doesn't work when you need it and like it (my personal view)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I know what she means about about the spouse being a pain in the butt. Most people who don't know anything about aquariums see a sump as a "tank" where as they see a hob fuge as a "filter". I know if i set up a sump and my gf noticed it she would freak too.

However I don't think the aquaclear 110 would be too small for your tank. It may not be as "pretty" as the other one but it should still do the job for what you want it for.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

carmenh said:


> Unfortunately, the AP one is too small. And the reason the one at marine depot is cheaper because it doesn't include the light. I need that... I haven't compared the prices yet if I buy as a set vs separately, but I will. But brs usually has pretty good pricing, and it'll be better for shipping cuz there's some other stuff I need too...
> 
> So I'm getting that people think this is too much money, (and I agree, in theory) but assuming I'm willing to pay it, any input on whether it'll be a beneficial and useful addition?


Your spouse won't mind an tank refugium. Afterall it's in the tank, what Gould go wrong.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow that is one seriously expensive fuge lol!

I think you should get it if it means no headaches with the significant other. Sometimes you just can't put a price on keeping the other happy and in this case, you'll both be happy! 

Sorry, I don't have any input on that particular unit. Just thought I would chime in.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

deleted - stupid idea

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, no room  And I want to run reverse sched lighting...



Will Hayward said:


> Your spouse won't mind an tank refugium. Afterall it's in the tank, what Gould go wrong.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Meh, I wish. And birthday money is meant to buy something fun with...and I just like a put-together profesh look...



Oupulino said:


> Same people have lot of money, maybe you are one of them


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL...but I got ya thinking! 



sig said:


> deleted - stupid idea


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> LOL...but I got ya thinking!


Just wanted to say - When spouse is obstruction to the hobby, drop spouse. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I've considered that... 


sig said:


> Just wanted to say - When spouse is obstruction to the hobby, drop spouse.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, I've been wrestling with myself since this post but I finally just said f- it, and ordered the fuge w light, no skimmer...and some BRS 2 part...and some reef chili...and some Iherb vitamin c...
USA, here I come! Although I'm more than a little stressed about leaving my tanks, even though they're in capable hands...


----------

